# 1986 Palomino Mustang manual???



## L E Hunter (Jul 1, 2010)

:shrug:Is there anyone that has or knows where I can get an owners manual for a 1986 Palomino Mustang? I emailed the manufacture, but they said that they couldn't get it because of fire loss and checked PUP.:smack-head: This is my first pop-up, so any help is useful.


----------

